# First Yak Trip



## J_Rutherford (Jul 7, 2010)

Just picked up my graduation present. Got a Mirage Pro Angler 14. Looking to take it out of Jamaica Beach in the flats or maybe somewhere around there. I like using live shrimp and throwing plastics. Just on here looking for some tips on what to do and what not, maybe even finding a fishing bud or sumin. thanks.


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

If you join texaskayakfisherman.com you will find everything you could ever need to know. You will also find groups of people in your area that would be happy to take you out and show you the ropes.


----------



## sdereki (Feb 23, 2011)

where would you launch at jamaica beach?


----------



## Justin_Smithey (Aug 26, 2011)

rc10j1 said:


> If you join texaskayakfisherman.com you will find everything you could ever need to know. You will also find groups of people in your area that would be happy to take you out and show you the ropes.


X2... You can never run out of info on that site.. Its great!


----------

